# Symptoms of heat



## momtonina (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone! Well I do believe our little girl is becoming a woman,lol.
I have a call into the vet, just to be sure, but thought I'd post on here until I hear from him.
Nina is a little over 7 months. The last week or so her vulva area has been getting bigger. She is still playing, eating, and everything normal, just the swelling. She is a little crankier than usual today, and seems to be washing herself more than usual, so I am thinking she may be going into a heat.
I have never had a female dog, so I am not even sure what they signs are, does this sound like the start of heat to you?
She will be going in to be spayed as soon as possible, I just avoided the vet the last couple months because he wanted her spayed at 10 weeks and I thought that was too young. I am sure he will not be pleased to know she went into heat before she could be spayed, but that's another bridge to cross.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Going into heat isnt going to hurt her, just keep the boys away. And yes she sounds like she has the signs of becoming a grown up. :lol:


----------



## momtonina (Feb 6, 2005)

No boys in this household other than the human variety and one little black kitten. Though if that actually happens we could be quite famous 
Do I need to get her pads or the diapers to wear? How much blood is normal? Any other suggestions?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well vixie just whent through he first bleed cycle (remember just cause the little ones stopped bleeding doesnt mean shes not at risk she actually is most suceptable for a good week (on average) after the bleeding stops.
Vixie wasnt very heavy however i did make her a little diaper kind of thing (the ones i saw in the store were real bulky so i got some cheap cotton matterial and used the idea of a baby diaper for shape. velcro makes for good closure on them and the cottons real easy to was, if you make the tail hole wider they can also go poop easily its just the peeing that can cause issues. vixie didnt bleed much i put a pantyline cut to size inside the cotton diaper and voila, ive found that vixie tends to go to the bathrooms the same times each day so i just removed the diaper close to the time shed usually go. shes currently in receptive stage (or smelly butt stage), so theres still the yellowish discharge another thing kept clean by the diaper.
you might not need it, but vixies hyper active and loves everyone and we have light colour furniture and god forbid she sleep on a towel, so it saved alot of cleaning. you may not find you need one. but it also helps protect your little girl if your out with her itll help mask the scent a little and makes it difficult for any kind of access 

and you said you were planning on spaying anywayz *bravo* some vets WILL spay during a heat cycle but it usually costs more because theres a higher blood loss. but its just as easy (in a male-less home) to let her go through this one and get her spayed asap after this. and safer on your little girl...

definatly sounds like the warning sighns of a heat, and shes about the right age.
hope this helps.

it wont hurt her in anyway (though she might be moody for a few days lol) but it might be a little messy lol.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

jippie she's a lady   

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

She has the signs!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

my leena is now bleeding. but showing no other signs other than not eating much at all. kujo has not been trying to get at her or anything. he is only 5 1/2 months old is he old enough to get her pregnant? i don't want her to have pups. i was hoping her heat would hold off until we got through our money probs but it didn't happen  thanks for any help! this is the first time i have had a female in heat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I would keep them seperate just to be on the safe side. I'm not sure if at 5 1/2 months he can get her pregnant or not, but better safe than sorry right?


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah i am keeping them seperate at all times. he isnt whining or anything yet anyway. i just dont' want to take a chance at all. we dont want anyone having puppies here! 
i feel bad for her she is so sad and mopey. she just wants to lay on me all the time. 
i wonder what the age of maturity is for males.


----------

